# Looking For Macro Lens Recommendations



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I use the Canon 60mm macro on my 60d and I honestly think it's one of the best values out there. It comes in around $400 new, probably buy a used one within your budget, but this lens is super sharp, small (good carry around) and is also a great portrait lens.


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

The Canon 50mm macro lens is right around your budget at $269. You can get it from B&H with free shipping and no tax. 

I'd save up for the Canon EF-S 60mm F/2.8 or Canon EF 100mm F/2.8.

The 60mm recommend by houseofcards is a very sharp and fast lens.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 16, 2012)

I have used the 60mm for years. Found a 100 2.8L used at a bargain a while ago. The 60 is less than half the price new and is almost as nice as the 2.8L.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I just use my macro filters on my 18-55 mm. It works perfectly fine and is only like 10 bucks. Here's a picture I took with it of my wild Ludwigia:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Bserve said:


> I just use my macro filters on my 18-55 mm. It works perfectly fine and is only like 10 bucks. Here's a picture I took with it of my wild Ludwigia:


I have the EF-S 18-55mm lens if that's the one you mean. That's not a bad idea to use the filters.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

The filter could be a good alternative if the budget is very thin, but I think you'll be disappointed if you think your going to get the same magnification and the same sharpness as you would from a macro lens. Once you start to get really close the quality suffer greatly.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> The filter could be a good alternative if the budget is very thin, but I think you'll be disappointed if you think your going to get the same magnification and the same sharpness as you would from a macro lens. Once you start to get really close the quality suffer greatly.


I certainly wouldn't expect it to be the same quality; especially not for $10.  

Still, it might be fun to play around with while I look for a deal on a used nice lens. It seems the lenses everyone recommends are more in my budget when they are used.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

AaronT said:


> I certainly wouldn't expect it to be the same quality; especially not for $10.
> 
> Still, it might be fun to play around with while I look for a deal on a used nice lens. It seems the lenses everyone recommends are more in my budget when they are used.


Very true!

Don't be afraid to buy used. You can go with someone on ebay who has very good feedback or from a regular poster at POTN (Canon Photograpy Forum) if you want to stay within $300. The 60mm is in that range and is a true macro lens.


----------



## Xirxes (Aug 18, 2008)

The Tamron 100mm macro is less expensive, and less light aberration than the canon.

i compared both and ended up witht he tamron.


----------



## randerson (Sep 5, 2013)

If you want to go cheap and already have a good lens, get extension tubes. I have a great L lens and didn't want to jump for a specialized macro lens, been very happy using extension tubes.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Both the canon 50mm and 60mm macro's are cheaper on amazon by $50 bucks or so. 
If you already own a fast prime you could spend $100 on canons 250D or 500D close up lens. It screws on your current lens like a filter would. If you want to go really cheap just turn your 50mm prime backwards and hold it over the sensor in place with your hand


----------

